# ipod et le format WAV ?



## malx (4 Avril 2008)

bonjour,
je possede un ipod classic ( j'ai aussi un ipod 3G de   40Go ) et je n'arrive pas a lire les fichiers au format WAV
pourtant l'ipod est bien cense les lire ?
qqu''un peut'il m'expliquer ?
merci d'avance


----------



## Salemome13005 (6 Avril 2008)

En réalité l'ipod ne lit pas les fichiers wave .
Normalement ton iTunes devarit les convertir en mp3 pour que tu puisse les mettre sur ton iPod .
Verifi que tu n'ai pas desactiver l'otion .
Sinon converti toi meme le fichier en mp3 sur ce site http://media-convert.com/convertir/ , transfère le fichier dans ton ipod et normalement sa devrait le lire correctement .


----------



## malx (7 Avril 2008)

merci pour ta reponse
en fait c'est donc un peu mensongé la pub qui dit qu'il lie le format WAV !!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2008)

iPod lit bien les formats wave. Ce ne serait pas des wave 24 bits? Ou des wma en fait?


----------



## malx (7 Avril 2008)

non ce sont des WAV en 44.1 k , 16 bits. 
le format classique d'un CD
il devrait donc bien les lire !
je ne comprends pas pourquoi ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2008)

Et la conversion en Apple Lossless ça fonctionne dans iTunes? Avantage : qualité égale, fichier 2x plus petits.


----------



## Adrien Pistone (22 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je sais que les messages précédents datent d'il y a plus de trois ans mais il se trouve que j'ai exactement le même problème : mon Ipod Classic 160G refuse de lire mes fichiers WAV alors que les caractéristiques techniques du produit n'émettent aucune condition à la lecture de ce format, je suis d'accord c'est de la publicité mensongère.
Mon Ipod accepte de lire la musique uniquement si on convertit automatiquement via Itunes tous les fichiers en AAC 128kbits/s. Seulement avec un tel taux d'échantillonnage le son est horrible, inécoutable à mon sens. 
Ainsi je suis allé à l'Apple Store avec mon ordinateur et leur ai fait la démonstration : quel que soit le format ou la conversion (AAC, AiFF, Apple Lossless ou MP3) l'Ipod contient le morceaux mais ne le lit pas. Trois conseillers se sont penchés sur le problème mais n'en comprenaient pas la cause.
Je précise que mon Ipod a été changé il y a deux jours car ils étaient persuadés que le problème venait du produit, mais ils avaient tort. J'ai aussi essayé l'Ipod sur plusieurs PC différents donc le problème ne vient pas de mon PC, mon Itunes est bien mis à jour et lit tous les fichiers de la bibliothèque quel que soit le format ou le taux de compression.
Finalement j'ai essayé sur un MacBook pro et là ça a marché, il a pu lire un fichier WAV à plus de 1500kbits/s.
Quel est donc le problème? Pourquoi l'Ipod ne lit pas les WAV, les AIFF, les Apple Lossless, les AAC(320kbits) ou les MP3(320kbits) quand ils sont importés depuis un PC?


----------

